# Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .



## harribert (25. Okt. 2008)

*Ein herzliches Hallo an alle in diesem Forum………..*

Nachdem ich jetzt einige Zeit in diesem Forum rumgestöbert  und  mich informiert habe, möchte auch ich euch hier von meinen Teichbauvorhaben  berichten.
Mein Teich soll die Maße 11,5m X 5,0m bekommen, jeweils an der breitesten Stelle gemessen und etwa 1,80 m tief werden.

Er soll eine ca. 30cm tiefe  umlaufende Pflanzzone bekommen, mit unterschiedlicher Breite.
Hier und da auch noch eine Abstufung in 60-80 cm Tiefe, alles steile Wände.

Irgendwann sollen darin mal Kois tummeln…….

Bezüglich der Folie habe ich mich zur EPDM  entschlossen, die ist zwar einiges teurer, aber die Vorteile überwiegen, denke ich.

Bodensubstrat eher nicht, wobei das ja ein Thema für sich ist.
Das Wasser soll durch zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer zum Filter gelangen.

In den letzten zwei Wochen habe ich für den Teich Platz geschaffen und jede Menge Sträucher und Gräser ausgegraben und eine fette __ Birke entfernen lassen.

Gestern habe ich die Umrisse des Teichs mit Holzpflöcken abgesteckt, um zu sehen wie der Teich sich in den Garten einfügt.

Bevor ich euch jetzt mit vielen Fragen löchere würde ich gerne eure Meinung  bezüglich der Teichform und  Beschaffenheit  Uferzone und Teichwände hören.

Zum Thema Filter habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, 
Von einem fertigen gekauften Filter bin ich wieder abgekommen. Es wird jetzt ein Eigenbaufilter werden. 
Da habe ich dann später einige Fragen an die Experten.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder .

So und jetzt dürft ihr loslegen, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne angenommen.........

Gruß Günther


----------



## Pammler (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erter richtiger Teich . . . .*

Ich würde den Teich nicht so eckig machen, eckig sieht für mich so unnatürlich aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erter richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo Günther und :willkommen

Torsten hat recht, aber nicht wegen der Optik (das ist halt Geschmackssache) eher wegen den Strömungsverhältnissen ist eine Ovale Form deutlich besser.
Überdenke den Entwurf noch einmal. Platz hast du ja genug  

Viel Spaß bei deinem Vorhaben


----------



## Olli.P (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erter richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo Günther,


:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Bei der Teichform kann ich meinen Vorschreibern nur beipflichten.  


Zu den Pflanzzonen:   0- ca.50 cm : Guter Reiherlandeplatz. Würd ich nicht machen. 
M.M.n. haben Pflanzen an die auch die Koi ran können nix im Koiteich zu suchen.  
Weil's zu 99% eh nicht funzt und dir die Koi über kurz oder lang alles abrasieren. ( hab ich selbst erlebt   )
Mach lieber eine eigene Pflanzzone für sich, oder gleich einen separaten Pflanzenteich.

Also, geh sofort so steil wie möglich runter. Das gibt dann auch sofort mehr Volumen.  

Und wenn du unbedingt Pflanzen im Uferbereich haben möchtest, arbeite mit den NG Ufertaschenmatten, oder näh dir selbst welche, passend für deine Bedürfnisse mit Angelschnur. 

PS: Guck mal bei Uwe (Utzoff) rein wie der seinen Teich gemacht hat.


----------



## harribert (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Ja,ihr habt recht, ich werde den Teich runder gestalten,sieht natürlicher aus. 

Ohne Uferbereich geht nicht,der Uferbereich mit Pflanzen muss einfach sein.
Jedoch werde ich diesen jetzt nicht rudherum anlegen, sondern nur Abschnittweise.

Dass die Kois alles Grüne wegfuttern hab ich hier schon gelesen.

Den Abschluß zur Wiese sollen Grauwacker bilden, welche im Teich sitzen.

Wenn ich als Abschluß zu dem Tiefenbereich auch diese Wacker nehmen würde, könnten die Kois ja nicht mehr an die Pflanzen im Uferbereich kommen.

Die Steine zum Tiefenbereich würden dann ein paar cm aus dem Wasser schauen bzw. währen auf gleicher Höhe wie der Wasserspiegel.

Ich werde morgen mal die Pflöcke umstecken und dem Teich eine rundere Form zu geben.Zusätzlich werde ich die Uferzonen abstecken.

Ein Bild folgt dann morgen.

Gruß Günther


----------



## harribert (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo ……..

Ich habe heute euren Vorschlag den Tech nicht so eckig anzulegen beherzigt und alles etwas runder abgesteckt.
Zusätzlich habe ich drei Uferzonen abgesteckt. Diese sollen ca. 30 cm tief werden und werden gegen die Tiefwasserzone, genau so wie der Rand, mit Grauwackern abgegrenzt.

Eingezeichnet habe ich zwei Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer.
Bei dem Skimmer habe ich auch die Windrichtung berücksichtigt.

Gibt es dazu  irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Würde auch ein Bodenablauf reichen?
Sollte ich den hinteren Teichabschnitt etwas flacher gestalten (etwa 1,20 m ?) und im Winter nur über diesen Bodenablauf absaugen?
Soll der Zulauf nur an einer Stelle erfolgen oder aus strömungstechnischen Gründen an mehreren Stellen?

Viele Fragen, ich weis, aber bevor es  schief geht ……..lieber die Experten angehauen……

Danke, Gruß Günther


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo,
mach doch im hinteren Bereich eine große Kurve, dann bekommst du vom Rücklauf bessere Strömungsverhältnisse in dem Bereich.

 

Auch solltest du vielleicht 2 oder 3 Rückläufe planen, zumindest noch einen zweiten auf der rechten Seite des Teiches.
Die BA's finde ich OK so, der Skimmer ist auch prima Platziert denke ich.

Bei der Teichgröße kannst du auch über eine Strömungspumpe nachdenken, Kois lieben starke Strömungen und so ganz nebenbei kannst du das Wasser mal richtig umrühren 

Da ich in etwa die gleichen Teichmaße habe, weiß ich das die Strömung aus dem Filter alleine nicht ausreicht um ein mal rum zu kommen.


----------



## simon (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

hallo günter
schönes projekt haste da gestartet
also wenn du schon einen bodenablauf höher setzen willst mach ihn gleich so hoch das du im winter durchlaufen lassen kannst.
das wäre am besten bei so um die 30-50cm tiefe.da kannste aber besser den skimmer durchlaufen lassen und die beiden bodenabläufe per zugschieber verschliessen.
bei 1.20m tiefe ist es leider nicht sinnvoll
schöne idee mit den pflanzzonen,ich würde lieber eine errichten und die dafür grösser machen.
gruss simon


----------



## harribert (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Danke an euch beiden für die neuen Hinweise....

Schönes Projekt........ja, ist schon eine richtige Herrausforderung geworden...... 

Das hat eigentlich ganz harmlos damit angefangen dass ich und meine Frau uns dachten wir machen einen Teich der ein bischen größer ist als die Plastikschüssel in Hintergrund.

Da bin ich dann auf euer Forum gestoßen,hab viel gelesen und irgendwie wurde der Teich immer länger,breiter und tiefer......und dann sollten es auch noch diese schönen bunten Fische sein (Kois). 

Also wurde aus dem Teich mittlerweile ein richtiges Projekt.
Eigentlich sogar zwei,obwol doch alles zusammenhängt.
Projekt 1, der Teich selbst und Projekt 2, die Filteranlage.
Hier tut es der ursprünglich geplante kleine Fertigfilter natürlich nicht mehr.

In das Thema Filteranlage lese ich mich zur Zeit ein,ist ja mächtig viel Lesestoff.....auch hierzu werde ich sicherlich noch auf eure Erfahrung zurückgreifen müssen.

Projekt 2 ist für diesen Winter geplant,Projekt 1,der Teich wird im nächsten Frühjahr losgehen.

@utzoff
Strömungspumpe hab ich gelesen,haben hier ja auch einige.
Ist sicherlich bei der Teichgröße auch angebracht.
Wie würdest du diese Pumpe integrieren?
Im Teich ? 
Oder außerhalb in einem Pumpenkasten? Betrieb ohne Filterung?
Soll ich den Rücklauf von 1x100 mm in 2x50mm teilen oder auf 2x100mm erweitern?
Muß der zweite Einlauf in Verbindung mit einer Stömungspumpe zwingend auf die andere Seite?

@simon
Also sollte die Wasserentnahme im Winter etwa in 50 cm Tiefe erfolgen?
Wenn ich im Winter lediglich den Skimmer laufen lasse,friert der dann nicht ein?


Gruß Günther


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Morgen 

So wie auf dem Bild ist es doch Klasse 

Ich habe für die Strömungspumpe 2 Durchgänge unterhalb des Wasserspiegels gemacht, die 11.000er Pumpe steht außerhalb
des Teiches, baue ich jetzt zum Winter natürlich ab.


----------



## Annett (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo Günther,

auch von mir noch Herzlich Willkommen unter den aktiven Usern!  

Wie sieht es denn platzmäßig am Haus aus? Ich persönlich fände einen Teich, den man von der Terrasse aus einsehen kann, besonders schön.
Wenn sich Kleinkinder im Haus tummeln, ist das natürlich eine andere Geschichte. 
Aber wenn dies der Fall ist, gehört jederweder Teich, in welcher Form auch immer, abgesichert.


----------



## harribert (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo Zusammen........

Der Teich wird von der Terasse einsehbar sein(siehe Bild),da haben wir drauf geachtet,er ist auch schon eine Ecke näher an die Terasse gerückt.
Ursprünglich war der Teich weiter hinten geplant.

Später wird die Terasse noch etwas verbreitert,dann sind es noch max 1,5 Meter bis zum Wasser  

Kleine Kinder laufen im Garten nicht mehr herum, ich kann also bedenkenlos Planen.........

Ok, der Teich hat seine entgültige Form,Lage und Abmessung. Ab und Zuläufe und die Verrohrung stehen auch fest.
Strömungspumpe ist jetzt auch geplant.

Jetzt gehts dann an die Planung der Filteranlage.

Ich schreibe heute Abend mal was mir dazu in den Sinn gekommen ist.

Ich hoffe ihr helft mir auch beim Thema Filter mit vielen Tips, Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschlägen.

Malzeit......


----------



## harribert (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Also, doch jetzt schon zum Thema Filter…….

Irgendwie verfolgt mich der Teich mit der ganzen Planung 24h am Tag ……..:crazy 

Von allem was ich gelesen habe, scheint das A und O die richtige Vorfilterung zu sein.
Korrigiert mich falls ich das falsch verstanden habe…

Ich würde da dann das Ultra Sieve III 200 (fein) als Vorfilter wählen. (Schwerkraftbetrieb) 
Davor natürlich Absperrschieber und Revisionsschacht.
Gefolgt von einer an den Vorfilter angeschlossenen Pumpenkammer.

Weiter habe ich zwei schwarze IBC Behälter zu Verfügung, die ich aber nicht in die Erde bekomme. Dort wo die Tanks hinsollen laufen verschiedene Leitungen von der Zisterne im Boden.

Was würdet ihr mir denn für die Filterbestückung der IBC´s vorschlagen, Filterpatronen, __ Hel-X ... ?

Reicht ein IBC oder besser beide verwenden.

Als Speisepumpe für die Filtertanks hatte ich an die Oase Profiline OPITMAX 15.000 oder 20.000 gedacht.

Oder würdet ihr das ganz anders machen?

Ich habe ein Bild angehängt, dort seht ihr wo die Filteranlage hin soll.
Den Anfang habe ich schon gemacht und damit begonnen Platz für die Schieber, den Vorfilter und die Pumpenkammer zu schaffen.

Ich hoffe ihr erkennt was ich geplant habe.:beeten 
PS. Die Leitungen für den Sclammablaß habe ich nicht eingezeichnet,sind aber geplant.

Gruß Günther


----------



## harribert (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*



Hallo zusammen,

nach langer langer Zeit, viel Arbeit, Quälerei, Höhen und Tiefen hier mal eine Info was aus meinem Projekt bis jetzt so geworden ist.
Eine umlaufende Pflanzzone gibt es nicht, dafür zwei Zonen auf der rechten Seite welche zum Tiefenwasser abgegrenzt sind und bepflanzt werden.

Die Teichwände sind steil gehalten,die Tiefe beträgt etwa 2.0 m. Im hinteren Bereich gibt es einen etwas flacheren Bereich.

Eingebaut wurden 2 Bodenabläufe und ein Simmer.
Rückläufe gibt es vorne und hinten um eine Ringströmung zu erhalten.

Die Filteranlage wird in den ehemaligen Tankraum der Heizung verlegt.
Die Vorfilterung übernimmt ein Trommelfilter, die biologische Filterung zwei Beadfilter.

Bevor es jetzt an den Aufbau der Filteranlage und herrichten des Filterraums geht wird aber erst noch im Garten weiter Ordnung gemacht.

Ich habe den kompletten Bau dokumentiert, wenn gewünscht kann ich mit Fotos dienen......



Gruß Günther


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Hallo Günther,

 geworden! Ich denke, eine Baudoku mit Bildern interessiert uns hier doch alle. Her mit den Bildern!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## simon (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

hallo günter
das dicke lob gibbet erst nach noch viel mehr bildern
gruss simon


----------



## harribert (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Ich stelle morgen mal ein paar Bilder zusammen.


----------



## harribert (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

So, hier mal wie versprochen ein paar Bilder vom Bau:

Als erstes mal ein Bild vom Garten vor dem Teichbau.

Zunächst habe ich ettliche Sträucher,Büsche Gräser und die alte kleine Teichschale entfernt.
Auch eine riesige zweistämmige __ Birke mußte dran glauben.

Leider hat kein einziges Gras den Winter überlebt.

Den Randbereich wo die Steine sitzen habe ich von Hand ausgehoben, in die Tiefe hat dann ein Bagger gegraben.
Mit dem Bagger war das an einem Tag erledigt.

Die Feinarbeten wurden dann wieder von Hand durchgeführt.

Leider war nach Baubeginn viel Regen angesagt und zwei Teichwände sind eingestürzt und haben mir zusätzlich Arbeit beschert.

Mit dem eingestürzten Erdreich habe ich eine kleine Stufe in einer Ecke anelegt und reichlich Gefälle zum Bodenablauf angelegt.

Montiert habe ich zwei Bodenabläufe, ein Skimmer und zwei Zuläufe, und einen Überlauf welcher in eine Zisterne nündet. Alles in 110er Rohr.
Alle Zu und Abläufe gehen in den ehemaligen Tankraum der Heizungsanlage in einiger Entfernung.

Vor dem auslegen des Vließes habe ich noch alle Wände mit Lehm verputzt.

Zum Verlegen der EPDM-Folie hatte ich glücklicherweise zahlreiche Helfer.

Nachdem ich Wasser aufgefüllt und die Folie richtig verlegt war habe ich dann irgendwann festgestellt dass ich mich bei den Erdarbeiten der Umrandung vermessen hatte.
Der komplette linke und hintere Teichrand war gute 20 cm zu niedrig.

Hier habe ich dann Erdblöcke ausgestochen und damit den Teichrand auf ein gleichmäßiges Niveau gebracht.

Die Teichumrandung besteht aus alten Basaltsteinen.Man glaubt gar nicht was so ein Stein wiegt.

Nach dem Fertigstellen der Umrandung war erstmal der Garten selbst wieder an der Reihe. Hier gab es jede Menge Erdreich zu verteilen um die Kuhlen die der Bagger hinterlassen hat aufzufüllen.

Es wurden auch schon wieder ein paar Gräser und Bambus gesetzt. 

Jetzt wird noch weiter Ordnung in Garten gemacht und dann geht es an die Montage der Filteranlage.

Fortsetzung folgt.......


----------



## harribert (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster richtiger Teich . . . .*

Mehr Bilder...


----------

